
Run your tests in a JSDOM based browser (chrome, FF coming soon), fast and cheap - fabiosantoscode
http://fasttest.io/
======
fabiosantoscode
Suggestions welcome!

~~~
karolmajta
Nice toy, but...

If this is JSDOM based browser then how is this better then actually using
JSDOM with a regular testing framework (or a BDD-like one)?

How is this better than running puppeteer with headless chrome?

> You get to choose what region you want to run your tests from.

How is this better than running headless puppeteer (or JSDOM for that matter)
in an AWS lambda in selected region?

~~~
fabiosantoscode
This would be the same. But the target market here is people who use remote
services. For example with saucelabs, tests are slow because you send each
request from your computer to saucelabs, which then goes to your site. With
this, the tests run on Lambda (which is super cheap) and they do requests
directly to your server.

Other things we want to do include creating more API methods, like fillIn
(which would take an object and fill in a form using the object keys as
selectors and submit) and allow for direct access to the document easily. When
we have firefox and chrome, we'll be able to do this quite fast, and without
typing async/await in your test function.

